# Broken Pivot Rod - Replace Entire Pop-up Assembly?



## lesliereneefox (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi.  This is my first post (and I've only owned a house for about a month, so forgive me if my questions are very basic).

The pivot rod on our bathroom sink is broken.  It appears to have rusted away (some cheap metal coated in chrome?) and it detached from the ball on both sides.  Can I somehow replace this part or do I have to install an entirely new pop-up assembly?

Second question, if I have to replace the pop-up assembly, should I try to do this myself or just pay the $60 house-call for the home warranty that our sellers purchased us - to have a plumber come do it for $60 flat, basically?

Thank you so much!

Leslie

Oh, I should also have mentioned that I picked up a "universal ball rod" at Lowe's, and it did not help me.  The "balls" do not appear to fit on the "rod" provided in the package (avoid obvious jokes).  Here's the link:
http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/(qoti5aihfkl21e45vlidt1mp)/productDetails.aspx?SKU=4206025


----------



## travelover (Jan 21, 2009)

If you are somewhat handy, changing out the whole pop up is not a difficult task. Beware of cheaper replacements that use a steel rod in the pivot lever - they rust in two after a few years.


----------

